# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Mull Beekeepers Association >  Mull Beekeepers' Association - alive and well

## Trog

Since October we've come out of dormancy, increased membership and started regular meetings.  I'll try and post interesting news from time to time but meanwhile this thread is open for anyone wanting to talk about Mull, bees, and the two together.

----------


## POPZ

Trog! great stuff, well done setting up our very own section. What about a report on Saturdays session and the forthcoming events? I wonder if there are any other Muilleachs beekeepers out there on the forum ??
Hope they join in for a bit of beeblether if there are.
POPZ

----------


## gavin

Gordon on Iona is also around from time to time.  At 27% of the membership that's quite impressive.  Is someone hoping to put up these pictures of Popz and his admirers?!

----------


## POPZ

Gavin, think you are incredibly nosey or have very astute insight into all that goes on - how on earth do you know that Gordon has been on the forum? What is his name/nome de plume or whatever? 
And I suggested earlier that we Muilleachs should have a blether and now realise that blethers are for blogs only I guess? or are we allowed to blether in an association thread?

----------


## gavin

Oi!  Forum admin *has* to be slightly nosey, it is part of his duties.  I saw him logged in as 'Gordon on Iona' I think (check the member's list) and exchanged PMs with him, so I already know that he was at your little shindig on Saturday.

Recalculation: 19% not 27% (I was counting colonies, not people)

Blogs are Web Logs (=online diaries) so I expect that to be used mostly for folk writing down things that are going on, things in their heads, whatever, and for there to be some comments there but not blether.  Keep the blether for threads, and the least focussed blether for the Bee Blether area.

----------


## Trog

> Gordon on Iona is also around from time to time.  At 27% of the membership that's quite impressive.  Is someone hoping to put up these pictures of Popz and his admirers?!


I would, only I've no idea how to embed a photo into a thread.

----------


## gavin

Hit 'Reply'
Write some text (entertaining story introducing the image to come)
Go to the 'Insert image' icon in the bar above the box you are now typing into (it is to the right of the globe with the link, sandwiched between that and the film strip for inserting video)
Bob's your uncle!

G.

----------


## gavin

OK folks, a week ago today 16 beekeepers and aspiring beekeepers (outnumbering Mull's 11 colonies!) assembled at a secret location to share knowledge and generally get-together.  See how many of them you can recognise:

Mull BKA flatpack session..jpg

and ....
Mull BKA frame demo..jpg

I suspect that one regular poster here is on the wrong side of the camera.

----------


## Trog

Interesting.  100 viewings of this thread but very few posts.  Anyone out there?

----------


## gavin

Nine additions to the thread, 20 viewers coming back for every second addition, soon adds up.   Either that, or Popz has some secret admirers!

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

